

Collection of Quantum Computing Video Lectures - frevd
http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2010/12/quantum-computing-video-lectures.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+FreeScienceOnlineBlogSpot+%28Free+Science+and+Video+Lectures+Online%21%29
FYI - check out Deutsch' lectures, he's a very good teacher of complex things
======
frevd
FYI - check out Deutsch' lectures, he's very profound of teaching complex
things, easily understandable even without particular mathematical knowledge
(well, almost, and of course he only display's his picture of things, anyways
most interesting and informative).

